# the crazy mares and colts of BYH come join



## bella1210 (Jul 19, 2011)

ok so i know on BYC there are the crazy pullets of BYC so i thought why can't there be the crazy mares and colts of BYH.  they have different threads of BYC one for boys and one for girls but there are alot more people on BYC so this is for boys and girls

ok so this is like a club were you can talk about anything as long as it follows BYH rules

:bunso if you want to join just pm me the color you want to be a title you want to be called so the then any word you want to be called then put the word mare/colt  if you do not get what that means pm me but your title should be like this the _________  girl put the word mare if you are a boy put the word colt ok and also when you pm me if you want you can tell me your favorite smile and i can put one before and one after or you can tell me two smiles and i will but one befor and one after:bun

this is the member list

bella1210-the animal lover mare

horsecrazychicklovingkid-The whacky mare

Sunkissed-the scandalous mare

little blue-the english mare
equinehugger3-The Equine Hugging Mare










i hope every one has fun on here and one more thing once you become a member put it in you signature so people will know about it


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 19, 2011)

nobody wants to join


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 19, 2011)

bella1210 said:
			
		

> nobody wants to join


I guess I just don't get it?  What exactly are we joining?


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 19, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> bella1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is like a club were we just talk with other members and stuff they have one on byc called the crazy pullets


----------



## Sunkissed (Jul 20, 2011)

more people need to join!

why is my username not by my title? :/


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunkissed said:
			
		

> more people need to join!
> 
> why is my username not by my title? :/


i know more people need to join and sorry i forgot i just put your username by your title


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 20, 2011)

i am going to work on the banner tommrow any websites you suggest or any colors to have on it or pictures just post that stuff here so i can make the banner tommrow


----------



## little blue (Jul 21, 2011)

hi everyone


----------



## Sunkissed (Jul 21, 2011)

:bun hi little blue! how are you? for the banner you should have  this and  this  oh and  this  and that's about it.


----------



## Sunkissed (Jul 22, 2011)

hello anyone?!


----------



## equinehugger3 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## bella1210 (Aug 12, 2011)

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

>


hi


----------



## equinehugger3 (Aug 12, 2011)

bella1210 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you, Bella?


----------



## Sunkissed (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey everybody how are you??? equinehugger3 ? and bella1210?? I'm doing fine!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys, how ya doing?


----------



## Sunkissed (Aug 13, 2011)

I awesome! It rained here last night, it was a good rain because it has been over 100 degrees like everyday here.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm over in Arkansas, we got the rain too! It was a good rain. It is looking rainy right now. It's gotten up to 110.


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 13, 2011)

i i am going to make a banner now for this


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 13, 2011)

i just made the banner do you like or do you want any changes


----------

